# Veggie Oil For Chainsaw?



## Wood Wules (Jan 12, 2016)

A few comments said you can use vegetable oil for the bar and chain. Was that a joke?


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Jan 12, 2016)

Sure, you can use it, you can use anything. The question is, does it lubricate adequately? Does it cause any other issues?

IMHO, I would NEVER run it. Have you seen what happens to veggie oil when it oxidizes & polymerizes? It turns into a gummy mess. Could possibly clog up the whole works over time...


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 12, 2016)

Not a joke.  It's been done for years.  Canola oil has a relatively low price, biodegradable, non-toxic for special cutting of wood and other products that will be used in preparing food.  Just make sure it doesn't stay too long in the saw and gum up the works.


----------



## CincyBurner (Jan 12, 2016)

We tried a gallon of this brand for crews a few years back.  http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...tion-Lotion-Bar-Chain-Oil-1-Gallon-Bottle.axd
It seemed a bit thinner, but worked well, but it was more expensive than petroleum based oil.
Stihl has its version = http://www.stihlusa.com/products/oils--lubricants-and-fuels/oils-and-lubricants/biooil/


----------



## Vic99 (Jan 12, 2016)

I have used canola oil for the last year in my stihl with no issue.


----------



## DougA (Jan 12, 2016)

My comment on bacon grease was a joke but Canola oil has been used for years. Aromatherapy oils are still in the research stage.


----------



## BenTN (Jan 13, 2016)

DougA said:


> My comment on bacon grease was a joke but Canola oil has been used for years. Aromatherapy oils are still in the research stage.



the smell of two-stroke in the morning. now thats aroma therapy...


----------



## saskwoodburner (Jan 13, 2016)

I have no problem at all using it. It is less tacky than regular bar oil, but it's quite slick. When doing some cutting late fall/early winter it worked well for me, although I mix it with bar oil at whatever ratio feels good that day. The bar didn't seem to be retaining any more heat than it normally would.


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Jan 13, 2016)

Why, why, why?  A gallon of manufacturer rated bar oil costs less than $11.


----------



## blades (Jan 13, 2016)

Simple matter to add tac-a-fiers might even be able to use the same ones currently in use as there is quite a range for both for temperature and base materials. Not a chemist nor do I play one but did do some searching on the subject  quite a while back- as with anything economy of scale comes into play.


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 13, 2016)

Yep, economy of scale.  Canola oil is a little over $5/gallon at a popular local supermarket and may be found at lower prices elsewhere.


----------



## dougand3 (Jan 13, 2016)

I've bucked with canola oil. It decreases productivity. After a few rounds, I shut the saw off and run for french fries.


----------



## Jazzberry (Jan 13, 2016)

BenTN said:


> the smell of two-stroke in the morning. now thats aroma therapy...




Speaking of 2 stroke smell. Anyone run Blendzall castor oil in their saw? Used to love the smell of that stuff.


----------



## saskwoodburner (Jan 13, 2016)

CentralVAWoodHeat said:


> Why, why, why?  A gallon of manufacturer rated bar oil costs less than $11.



Why why why not? Have you used it, and it didn't work to your satisfaction? This would not be the first time canola oil was used to lubricate something mechanical.

A gallon of bar oil is not less than $11 in Canada.


----------



## BenTN (Jan 13, 2016)

Jazzberry said:


> Speaking of 2 stroke smell. Anyone run Blendzall castor oil in their saw? Used to love the smell of that stuff.


Never heard of that stuff. Curious.


----------



## Jazzberry (Jan 13, 2016)

Used to be the shizz 2 stroke oil for motocross racing . Back in the day way before four stroke dirt bikes. Had a very different smell.


----------



## Vic99 (Jan 13, 2016)

CentralVAWoodHeat said:


> Why, why, why?  A gallon of manufacturer rated bar oil costs less than $11.


A guy here once said something like, if you use bar oil when running your saw in your yard, you might as well just dump it on your property.  Although oversimplified, he had a point.  And canola oil is cheap.


----------



## DougA (Jan 15, 2016)

saskwoodburner said:


> A gallon of bar oil is not less than $11 in Canada.


TSC has winter grade bar oil on sale as of this morning $6.50 Cdn for 4 litres. I have never seen it on sale let alone that low. Must have heard our b*itching!


----------



## saskwoodburner (Jan 15, 2016)

DougA said:


> TSC has winter grade bar oil on sale as of this morning $6.50 Cdn for 4 litres. I have never seen it on sale let alone that low. Must have heard our b*itching!



What is this TSC you speak of?


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Jan 15, 2016)

TSC = Tractor Supply Company


----------



## saskwoodburner (Jan 15, 2016)

I've heard of them on the internet, but I'm not sure if there are any locations in Sask. Surely not in my city.


----------



## DougA (Jan 15, 2016)

Sorry, thought they would be in Sask. Closest to you is Brandon or Winkler MB.


----------



## DUMF (Jan 21, 2016)

Wood Wules said:


> A few comments said you can use vegetable oil for the bar and chain. Was that a joke?


*A joke*


----------



## DougA (Jan 21, 2016)

DougA said:


> TSC has winter grade bar oil on sale as of this morning $6.50 Cdn for 4 litres.



I bought 2 jugs and I know why it's on sale. Much thinner than it should be.


----------



## saskwoodburner (Jan 21, 2016)

DougA said:


> Sorry, thought they would be in Sask. Closest to you is Brandon or Winkler MB.



Not much for shopping here, considering the size of the place.


----------



## DougA (Jan 21, 2016)

TSC has steadily gone downhill in our area. I have 4 near me and I won't buy anything unless it's at half price otherwise it's overpriced. If you go there Friday when the sale starts they tell you the sale item has not arrived on the truck yet. If you go Sat., they tell you it is sold out. Constant turnover of staff at all the stores probably due to so many people like me who b*tch so much 
The trouble is that they carry a lot of stuff that you can't buy elsewhere without paying too much for shipping.


----------



## Jazzberry (Jan 21, 2016)

My store is really great. But they do carry a lot of Harbor Freight type crap along with better quality items. Cant beat their stuff on sale usually.


----------



## DUMF (Jan 26, 2016)

Running Channel #5 here as bar oil. Just for those high end cuts like walnut.
And, you come out ready for big time dating.


----------



## AmbDrvr253 (Jan 30, 2016)

I personally use motor oil. Have to get rid of the stuff somehow after it was used in my truck


----------



## Wood Wules (Jan 30, 2016)

I read a story that the chain oil we use is banned in some countries and CA. It is replaced by mostly veg oil plus a substance added for tackiness. That substance has its own warnings. In Germany they have over 80 brands of it. 

Today I tried pure non toxic canola oil in my electric saw. It seems to work fine. After a few times I will try it in my gas saw. 

The rest of the world is ahead of us. Why use petroleum based oil that creates a toxic mist to breathe in.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 1, 2016)

AmbDrvr253 said:


> I personally use motor oil. Have to get rid of the stuff somehow after it was used in my truck


Thats what I use.  Full Synthetic Rotella with just over 9k miles on it.


----------



## DUMF (Feb 2, 2016)

You are all joking...right ? 
That saw is worth how much ?


----------



## DougA (Feb 3, 2016)

DUMF said:


> You are all joking...right ?
> That saw is worth how much ?


As long as the lubrication does it's job, I can't see how it could ruin a chainsaw. If breathing in chain oil was toxic, a lot of members of this form would be dead!


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Feb 3, 2016)

DUMF said:


> You are all joking...right ?
> That saw is worth how much ?


Even if they aren't, the manual on any modern saw will say explicitly NOT to use used motor oil.  Once again, a gallon of bar oil costs $11.  If that is to much money to spend on running your $950 saw correctly, it might be time to hang the saw up and just buy your firewood.


----------



## rippinryno (Feb 3, 2016)

hell i find bar oil for 6.99 a gallon at my local farm stores.  don't be cheap, the stuff is already cheap!



Jazzberry said:


> Speaking of 2 stroke smell. Anyone run Blendzall castor oil in their saw? Used to love the smell of that stuff.



i run it in my 4 stroke race motors.  It's good for top end lube and performance even on a 4 stroke.  The gold label is what i use.


----------



## DUMF (Feb 3, 2016)

DougA said:


> As long as the lubrication does it's job, I can't see how it could ruin a chainsaw. If breathing in chain oil was toxic, a lot of members of this form would be dead!


It doesn't do the chainsaw oil job. Think stickiness, viscosity.....and, boys and girls, the values of your tools.
Hey, maybe some are already dead . Ain't anything to do with toxic or you would be cutting by hand.


----------



## saskwoodburner (Feb 3, 2016)

DougA said:


> As long as the lubrication does it's job, I can't see how it could ruin a chainsaw.



That's all good and well, but I think I'm just gonna get opinions from people who haven't tried it, but think their opinion is somehow more valid than those who have.


----------



## Jazzberry (Feb 3, 2016)

The bar oil is probably used motor oil with a little marketing added   lol


----------



## DUMF (Feb 3, 2016)

Jazzberry said:


> The bar oil is probably used motor oil with a little marketing added   lol


No and no. And no. 
No conspiracy of "corporate America" boys and girls. Search the manufacturer sites and go among the professional chainsaw users: chainsaw oil is FOR chainsaws, and yes with an additive so that it STICKS to the $#&%@ bar and chain. What's this "marketing" B.S. ? 
JazzB go to the corner for a timeout. 
Hey, for the gourmonds among you why not try Extra Virgin Olive Oil ? Boy would that smell nice on an oak.


----------



## Jazzberry (Feb 3, 2016)

Ha ha 
How long do I gotta stay in the corner? 
Obviously the Olive Oil Marketing Team haven't targeted you yet cause I have heard of some using it.


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Feb 3, 2016)

Jazzberry said:


> Ha ha
> How long do I gotta stay in the corner?
> Obviously the Olive Oil Marketing Team haven't targeted you yet cause I have heard of some using it.


Artisan Olive Oil?


----------



## DougA (Feb 3, 2016)

[QUOTE="DUMF, post: 2051926, member: 50013"
Hey, for the gourmonds among you why not try Extra Virgin Olive Oil ? Boy would that smell nice on an oak.[/QUOTE]
You picked the wrong thing to compare. I know a fair bit about olive oil and an industry expert says, "70% of the extra virgin olive oil sold is adulterated". link http://www.foodrenegade.com/your-extravirgin-olive-oil-fake/
The bottom line is the only a lab can tell the difference. It's proven time and again that experts can't.

You are giving way too much credit to the oil industry for honesty. The last few jugs of bar oil I bought at TSC I would bet are recycled oil. They even smell different from the normal stuff. Do you know of any laws that prevent selling recycled oil for chainsaws? I don't. One of the jugs was brown oil, not red. I saw that and read the label again - yup, Poulon chainsaw bar oil.

In short, used whatever greases your bar.


----------



## DUMF (Feb 3, 2016)

Proof, we need first hand proof not "bet" or "I heard" or "maybe" or "it's a fact". Proof.
I grease my bar with bonifide bar and chain oil. That is what my Stihl and Husky manuals tell me to do. I do follow orders.
Now if one of you will purchase that Extra Virgin Olive Oil imported from Palermo, I will try it.
Please send c/o Senator Sanders  
P.S. Some B/C oils are red, some black, some brown; no standard color ( sorry, "colour" )


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 3, 2016)

I think you all are onto something with olive oil.  Plant olive trees, press the olives for their oil, and then use it in chainsaws cut them down. Genius!


----------



## DougA (Feb 3, 2016)

DUMF said:


> I do follow orders


Probably that's why I don't read manuals.  If I did, I would never do what it says anyway. Canadians are a damn bunch of crazies.


----------



## Wood Wules (Feb 3, 2016)

It seems that the countries using veggie oil consider canola to be the best. It is hard to believe that stihl manuals say to use only petroleum based oil since I held in my hand a bottle of veggie bar and chain oil made by stihl at a store that sells stihl chainsaws. Common sense says that breathing in petroleum mist is bad for you. It may take a while for it to assert itself.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 3, 2016)

I also don't want toxic metals from used motor oil on the ground near streams or where I plant my garden or crops.  

Sure, used motor oil has a lot of uses, but it's best to take it to a recycler, IMO.


----------



## Jazzberry (Feb 3, 2016)

rippinryno said:


> i run it in my 4 stroke race motors.  It's good for top end lube and performance even on a 4 stroke.  The gold label is what i use.





Ya Gold Label was the stuff. It was like 3 times the price of other 2 stroke race oil. Brings to mind several scars, a limp and a lot of fun back in the day.  Does it put out that same killer smell as the two strokes? When you say top end lube I figure your putting a little in the gas?


----------



## DUMF (Feb 3, 2016)

Wood Wules said:


> It seems that the countries using veggie oil consider canola to be the best. It is hard to believe that stihl manuals say to use only petroleum based oil since I held in my hand a bottle of veggie bar and chain oil made by stihl at a store that sells stihl chainsaws. Common sense says that breathing in petroleum mist is bad for you. It may take a while for it to assert itself.



*Warning: Do not use any petroleum products. *


----------



## rippinryno (Feb 3, 2016)

While we were on this topic I'd like to ask.  Is all bar oil equal?  The cheap stuff I get for $6-8/gallon.....is it still good or will it cause chain stretch or excessive heat?  I've heard some guys say that about the cheaper bar oil and they say stihl bar oil only.  We all know everything stihl is pricey.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 3, 2016)

Stihl bar oil only?  Nonsense.

Farm store brands and Poulan have worked just fine for me and countless others, and sometimes are even more tacky than Stihl or Husqvarna branded oil.  Any dedicated bar oil (oil with tackifiers) that you can get to sling off the end of your bar tip should be fine.


----------



## DUMF (Feb 3, 2016)

Wow, who woulda believed a thread on discussing which veg oil for saws. I am shocked, shocked.
For the next topic: which fuel to use ( non fossil ) IN the saw.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 3, 2016)

I only use extra virgin olive oil from the Calabria region of Italy for bar oil in my Poulan.


----------



## DougA (Feb 3, 2016)

BrotherBart said:


> I only use extra virgin olive oil from the Calabria region of Italy for bar oil in my Poulan.



Calabria?  You must be a beginner!

Here is your authoritative guide for the best olive oil to suit your saw since no two saws share the same tastes.

Oils from the Liguria and northern Italy tend to be light, buttery, and sweet. They work well for smaller saws and trimming.

Oils from Tuscany, Umbria, and Lazio in central Italy are more assertive. Wonderful for pro Stihl saws 50cc and larger.

Southern oils from Sicily and Puglia are vibrant and crisp. They pair well with Huskies and Dalmar.

Now you have seen everything.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 4, 2016)

That Poulan has done fine every since 1991 with Calabria. And it works well with the veal too.


----------



## DUMF (Feb 4, 2016)

BrotherBart said:


> That Poulan has done fine every since 1991 with Calabria. And it works well with the veal too.
> 
> View attachment 173929



You eat veal ?


----------



## Wood Wules (Feb 4, 2016)

You seem to know a lot about olive oil except for the most important thing in this application. Olive oil has a low smoking temperature. You don't use it to fry chicken. I would think the same principle would apply with high temperature chainsaw use. 

In Germany where they have 80 brands of veggie oil and tackiness additives they use canola oil not olive. 

If you want to try it you should get stihl veggie oil which is expensive or plain canola oil. The advantage is you don't ingest a toxic mist and with every 5 or 6 chainsaw outings you don't dump 2 quarts of petroleum oil in the woods.


----------



## DougA (Feb 4, 2016)

Wood Wules said:


> Olive oil has a low smoking temperature. You don't use it to fry chicken. I would think the same principle would apply with high temperature chainsaw use.


I'm pretty sure the whole olive oil thing is a joke.  BTW, the smoke point is just under 400, so if your bar is that hot, you've got real problems. I guess I'll have to take my IR gun out tomorrow and check it.



DUMF said:


> You eat veal ?


I think he means that he uses his PoulanPro to cut the veal. What else would you use it for???
I don't eat veal but I've got lamb chops on the broiler tonight. Bahhhhh.


----------



## Jazzberry (Feb 4, 2016)

OK lets hear from the " I cook my veal with used Rotella crowd"


----------



## rippinryno (Feb 4, 2016)

Jazzberry said:


> Ya Gold Label was the stuff. It was like 3 times the price of other 2 stroke race oil. Brings to mind several scars, a limp and a lot of fun back in the day.  Does it put out that same killer smell as the two strokes? When you say top end lube I figure your putting a little in the gas?


Yup I run it in the gas it's a weaker mixture for two stroke obviously but it does raise octane and provide upper cylinder lube.  We saw 2hp on a direct back to back Dyno run.


----------



## DUMF (Feb 4, 2016)

New thread: 
*THE 12 STEP 2 STROKE WITHDRAWAL
How I went from petroleum to Calabria Extra Virgin Olive Oil in my 372.*


----------



## DougA (Feb 5, 2016)

Wood Wules said:


> Olive oil has a low smoking temperature. You don't use it to fry chicken. I would think the same principle would apply with high temperature chainsaw use.



OK, did the test today on some 18" black cherry. After cutting 3 rounds with my 18" 026, then measuring with an IR gun, my bar/chain was 135 to 145  and hit a max of 155 right where the bar meets the saw.
Soooo ... use all the olive oil you want, it won't smoke. Of course, it will cost way more than chain oil but some of you guys have money to burn. 

All a question and we will answer.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 5, 2016)

The main purposes of bar oil are to keep friction and wear down on the metal to metal parts.  Those would be the chain to bar and chain to sprocket.  

I run my saw in mostly colder temps...under 40F.  I have a hard time believing that very sticky and thick bar oil lubricates better than used 5W40 and 10W30 full synthetic, in those conditions.  How much does it really need to stick?  My chain is always wet with oil and I could pull it right off the saw and it would never rust...because it is coated in high quality oil.  I wear the teeth off my chains from sharpening and then I throw them away.  I'm on a stock sprocket and bar on my Echo 450CS and I have cut at least 10 cord and cut countless amounts of brush and dirty wood.  

Dangerous oil mist?  If you are scared of that, what do you think burn oil and gas mixed together does to you?


----------



## DougA (Feb 5, 2016)

sportbikerider78 said:


> what do you think burn oil and gas mixed together does to you?


I can guarantee you that it gets my wife angry when I walk into the house smelling of chainsaw


----------



## Hasufel (Feb 5, 2016)

DUMF said:


> Wow, who woulda believed a thread on discussing which veg oil for saws. I am shocked, shocked.
> For the next topic: which fuel to use ( non fossil ) IN the saw.


I'm a purist--I use a wood-fired saw! 

But actually, I use a rechargeable battery-powered chainsaw...and I'm not too far from the North Anna nuclear power plant...so I might actually be running a NUCLEAR-POWERED saw! Bonus: It glows in the dark, so I can cut at night.  Haha, top that!


----------



## DUMF (Feb 5, 2016)

Hasufel said:


> I'm a purist--I use a wood-fired saw!
> 
> But actually, I use a rechargeable battery-powered chainsaw...and I'm not too far from the North Anna nuclear power plant...so I might actually be running a NUCLEAR-POWERED saw! Bonus: It glows in the dark, so I can cut at night.  Haha, top that!



Kinda like the guy that made and burnt an oak wood stove.....get it ? Drum roll please.


----------



## Wood Wules (Feb 6, 2016)

Hasufel does me one better with his electric saw. No exhaust pollution to breathe in. He should use canola for the bar and chain and have a pollution free saw. 

They say his greenworks saw is equivalent to 45 cc gas. It weighs about the same as a 45 and costs about the same. I didn't know they have come this far. I would consider it but I have a Jred 40. I'm looking for a 55 or 60 for the bigger trees. 

Newcomers should check out the greenworks.


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Feb 6, 2016)

Wood Wules said:


> Hasufel does me one better with his electric saw. No exhaust pollution to breathe in. He should use canola for the bar and chain and have a pollution free saw.
> 
> They say his greenworks saw is equivalent to 45 cc gas. It weighs about the same as a 45 and costs about the same. I didn't know they have come this far. I would consider it but I have a Jred 40. I'm looking for a 55 or 60 for the bigger trees.
> 
> Newcomers should check out the greenworks.


With all due respect, electricity is not pollution free.  While he isn't running gasoline through the saw, the electricity he is using is likely being generated by some sort of fossil fuel, namely coal.


----------



## Wood Wules (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm not a scientist I flunked out of engineering years ago. Thankfully. I have no interest in research. I can only make inferences. 

My top inference is why is everyone excited about electric cars if they are as bad as gas?


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Feb 6, 2016)

Wood Wules said:


> I'm not a scientist I flunked out of engineering years ago. Thankfully. I have no interest in research. I can only make inferences.
> 
> My top inference is why is everyone excited about electric cars if they are as bad as gas?


I won't go as far as to make exact comparisons but my observation is simply that folks driving electric cars, in general, have something against the notion of 'big oil'.  The idea that gasoline is an evil driven product that pollutes our environment and harms our country.  I'm saying these things as they have been said to me.  These folks feel like if they remove themselves from physically putting gasoline into their cars, they don't play a role in that dynamic.  However, they don't realize that plugging the vehicle in draws on plenty of energy also produced by fossil fuels pulled up from inside the earth and burned into the air, despite the scrubbing that occurs in the exhaust portion of the process.  In addition, the enormous, disposable, and short lived batteries those vehicles run on are extreme environmental hazards.


----------



## DougA (Feb 6, 2016)

Wood Wules said:


> why is everyone excited about electric cars if they are as bad as gas?


Actually, sales of electric cars are far below expectations if you read independent analysis. Only the people buying them and selling them are excited. IMHO they are more of a status symbol and I think a lot of buyers have their 'real' car parked in the garage. 
 If I had money burning holes in my pocket, I'd buy one and plug it into the solar panel system I can't afford either.


----------



## DUMF (Feb 10, 2016)

Thought this thread had died, now the off topic of electric cars !
Can we get back to the serious discussion of the KIND of Virgin Olive Oil to use as bar oil as Bart has explained.
And, "you eat veal" ?


----------



## AmbDrvr253 (Feb 11, 2016)

Im going to stick to my used motor oil. That smell of extra virgin would just make me hungry. Someone would find me lying in the woods passed out and burping from drinking it.......LOL


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 11, 2016)

CentralVAWoodHeat said:


> I won't go as far as to make exact comparisons but my observation is simply that folks driving electric cars, in general, have something against the notion of 'big oil'.  The idea that gasoline is an evil driven product that pollutes our environment and harms our country.  I'm saying these things as they have been said to me.  These folks feel like if they remove themselves from physically putting gasoline into their cars, they don't play a role in that dynamic.  However, they don't realize that plugging the vehicle in draws on plenty of energy also produced by fossil fuels pulled up from inside the earth and burned into the air, despite the scrubbing that occurs in the exhaust portion of the process.  In addition, the enormous, disposable, and short lived batteries those vehicles run on are extreme environmental hazards.


Of course, even electric cars are made from caustic battery acids, in facilities that are run off of fossil fuels, and are covered in plastic....made from oil.  

It is good to be a caretaker of this universe we have.  But stick to the facts, eh?


----------



## DUMF (Feb 11, 2016)

OK you win: What is the connection between a Tesla and Extra Virgin Olive Oil (Calabrian) ?
And, who really can afford one ?
Not trick questions.


----------



## Hasufel (Feb 11, 2016)

DUMF said:


> OK you win: What is the connection between a Tesla and Extra Virgin Olive Oil (Calabrian) ?
> And, who really can afford one ?
> Not trick questions.


I guess the connection is that if you decide to use a chainsaw on your Tesla, you should use only the finest olive oil to lube the bar & chain.


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Feb 13, 2016)

DUMF said:


> OK you win: What is the connection between a Tesla and Extra Virgin Olive Oil (Calabrian) ?
> And, who really can afford one ?
> Not trick questions.


Well...if that new Tesla 3 ends up being what they say it is, it will only be $35k.  

Don't worry, I'm still not a fan of electric cars


----------

